# Goldfarmer mit Glyphen im AH



## matthias1323 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Schreiberlinge.

Kommt es mir nur so vor,oder kann es sein das immer mehr Goldfarmer für Glyphen im AH auftauchen und jede halbwegs Gewinn versprechende Glyphe geradezu verramschen?

Auf "Onyxia" (Horde) gibt es z.B. vier LVL 1 Chars mit Japanisch klingenden Namen die jede Glyphe für unter 5 G einstellen, auch wenn der vorherige Presi wesentlich höher lag. Dabei hat jeder andere Glyphen auf Lager.

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und das beobachtet.Habe die Chars auf die Friendlist genommen. Die loggen sich alle schön abwechseld ca. alle 2 Stunden ein und senken die Preise wenn keine ihrer Glyphen vorne ist. Das geht bis teilweise unter 1G. Da ich 3 Schichten arbeite und mobiles AH habe,konnte ich das mal 3 Wochen beobachten. Das geht rund um die Uhr. Als normaler Inschriftler hat mal also kaum noch eine Chance überhaupt eine Glyphe zu verkaufen und wenn mit viel Glück doch, dann zu unmöglichen Preisen. Die anderen Leute mag das freuen das die Glyphen so billig sind, aber der Beruf ist damit zum scheitern verurteilt. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen auf anderen Servern gemacht und habt ihr Ideen wie das abgestellt werden kann? Ich werde warscheinlich den Beruf wechseln. Es bringt einfach nix mehr.

MfG


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (24. Juni 2010)

Kenn das Problem. Ist bei uns auf dem Server ähnlich gewesen bzw. ist es so. Mein Gewinn täglich hält sich aber immer noch bei bis 1000G am Tag. Ist also ok um noch bis Cata damit Profit zu machen. Sollte es so bleiben. An einigen Tagen geht die Nachfrage aber drastisch zurück und ich verkaufe kaum etwas. Dabei beherrsche ich 99% aller Glyphen, und hab alle in 2 facher Ausfertigung im AH. Das passiert allerdings nur wenn ich meine Auktionen um die Mittagszeit einstelle. Wenn ich spät abends oder Vormittags einstelle erreiche ich einen akzeptablen Umsatz.

Aber gehen wir mal auf das Problem ein mit den Goldfarmern. Ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt aber bei uns auf dem Server gibt es schätzungsweise 1 (garantiert) bis 2 Leute die den Preise stupide auf 3-4 G runterknallen, egal wie viel das Angebot vorher gewesen ist. Das ist bei dir ja das ähnliche Problem. Da kann die Glyphe vorher für 75G drinstehen, es wird konsequent 3,50 oder ähnlich als Sofortkauf gesetzt. 

Ich kann mir allerdings nicht erklären warum man das so macht. Ich hab das Glück das der Charakter bei uns nicht so viele Rezepte hat und ich immer noch einige habe die sicher Ertrag bringen, aber die gängigen kann ich ganz einfach vergessen in so einem Augenblick. 

Wie sich das ganze aber rechnet weiß ich auch nicht. Er muss die Mats auf jeden Fall selber farmen. Das Stack Blumen kostet bei uns zur Zeit ca. 20G. Davon ausgehend dass er im Schnitt 12 Pigmente rausbekommt kann er damit 6 Glyphen herstellen. 20/6 = 3,33 G. Wenn er es kauft. + Pergament und er ist über seinem Ah Preis. Aber auch für einen Kräutersammler kann dass nicht lohnend sein. Der Aufwand ist um einiges größer als es der Ertrag rechtfertigen würde. Aber vielleicht reichen ihm die paar G ja. Ich meine er muss 100 Glyphen verkaufen um 350G zu machen. Bis er die entsprechende Menge an Blumen gepflückt hat vergeht ne Menge Zeit. Muss er selbst wissen ob sich dass für ihn lohnt. Ich hol das Gleiche mit 5-10 Glyphen rein... Wenn man von diesen Leuten dann noch mehrere auf dem Server hat kann der Markt echt leiden.

Die Erklärungen die ich nur dafür habe sind:

Jemand hat den Beruf ausgeskillt und möchte jetzt das Hergestellte verkaufen ohne viel Aufwand. Deswegen gleicher Preis und keine Lust darauf auf den Marktpreis zu achten.
Jemand ist nicht bereit sich auf den Markt einzulassen und möchte seine Sachen auf jeden Fall verkaufen. Auch "ohne" viel Gewinn,
Jemand möchte Mitkonkurrenten aus dem Marktsegment drängen und an den wirtschaftlichen Ruin bringen (Gern genommene wenn auch stressige Taktik. Nach ein paar Wochen Preiskampf, wird sich das Feld lichten und einige steigen aus dem Markt aus. So wie du es vor hast! In einigen Guides gibts diese Taktik als Ratschlag.),
Jemand gibt den Beruf auf und möchte vorher alle Glyphen loswerden ohne Wochen zu warten (weil sich ja teilweise viele Glyphen anhäufen),
Jemand ist strunz blöd und hat überhaupt keine Ahnung was er tut.
Viel mehr fällt mir nicht ein, warum man das so angehen sollte. Ich würd einfach Zeit ins Land ziehen lassen, und dann erneut dem Markt nachgehen. Es gibt aber auch andere, meiner Meinung nach ertragreichere Berufe denen man nachgehen kann, sollte man als Inschriftenkundler seine Erfüllung nicht mehr finden. Möglichkeiten gibts da genug.

Du hast aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Und zwar einfach außer Acht lassen diesen Preiskampf. Setz dir einfach ein Limit dass du nicht unterbieten möchtest. Bei mir sind dass inzwischen 15G. Günstigere Glyphen stelle ich garnicht mehr her. Sollte der Preis einer Glyphe dann auf 5 G sinken und du möchtest die für diesen Preis nicht verkaufen, dann setz du einfach bei dem nächst höheren Preis an. Sollte jemand "Preis-Dumping" betreiben, wird es vorraussichtlich 3-5 Angebote geben die weit unter dem üblichen Markpreis liegen. Du setzt dann einfach beim üblichen Marktpreis an. 

(Beispiel: Der Preisdumper setzt stupide einen Preis von 2 G ein. Stellt damit 3 Glyphen ein. Dann kommt der normale Markpreis mit 35G. Dann überbietest du halt die 2 G und unterbietest die 35G mit 34G99S99K. Wenn die Nachfrage entsprechend ist werden sich die 3 Glyphen schnell verkaufen und du machst mit einer Glyphe so viel Gewinn wie der Preisdumper mit 15 Stk nicht.)

Vom Unterbieten des Dumpers würde ich absehen. Wenn du Pech hast etablierst du so einen Preis den du gar nicht haben willst. Die Divise heißt also, niedrige Angebote außer Acht lassen. Sich die Grenze dafür aber selber setzen. (Umso niedriger, umso mehr Stress für dich und umso höher die Chance auf stark fallende Preise)

Was man noch machen kann ist auf ein größeres Angebot setzen, als es die üblichen Inschriftler haben, ständig beide Forschungen betreiben und Glyphenbücher kaufen.

Generell ist es aber schwierig da auf Dauer was gegen zu machen. Wenn es einem die Mühe nicht wert ist, musst du den Weg gehen, den du gehen musst.


----------



## RedShirt (24. Juni 2010)

Versuch, die Haupteinnahme weg von Glyphen zu bekommen - es lohnt wirklich kaum mehr.
(serverabhängig)

Ich hab eher die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Du innerhalb von 30 Min schon unterboten wirst, und soviel Streß ist einem AH jetzt nicht unbedingt wert.


----------



## c0bRa (24. Juni 2010)

Untergrenze festlegen, Obergrenze festlegen...

Als Untergrenze ist bei mir 12G, wobei das addon noch 20% Spielraum hat also 10G, falls wer für 11G reinsetzt, Obergrenze hab ich 140G...

Da die meisten Händler nur die Standardglyphen einstellen kommt es garnicht mal selten vor, dass Glyphen (vorausgesetzt du hast alle im AH) für 140G rausgehen... Mit 8 von denen hast du halt gleich mal über 1k verdient, das reicht für massenweise Kräuter...

Auch würde ich gut gängige Glyphen aufkaufen, wenn die für 2-3G drin sind, um deine Glyphen im Wert zu pushen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2010)

aufkaufen lohnt bei glyphen nicht wirklich, da sie praktisch unbegrenzt verfügbar sind und keine herstellungskosten haben.

da hilft nur warten oder nebenverdients suchen.
bei uns ist der glyphenmarkt auch eingeschlafen, selbst wenn man den ganzen tag der billigste ist sind das gerade mal 500-1000g, also nicht iwrklich viel. edelsteine gehen da welten besser


----------



## Merkura (30. Juli 2010)

matthias1323 schrieb:


> Auf "Onyxia" (Horde) gibt es z.B. vier LVL 1 Chars mit Japanisch klingenden Namen die jede Glyphe für unter 5 G einstellen, auch wenn der vorherige Presi wesentlich höher lag. Dabei hat jeder andere Glyphen auf Lager.
> 
> Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und das beobachtet.Habe die Chars auf die Friendlist genommen. Die loggen sich alle schön abwechseld ca. alle 2 Stunden ein und senken die Preise wenn keine ihrer Glyphen vorne ist. Das geht bis teilweise unter 1G. Da ich 3 Schichten arbeite und mobiles AH habe,konnte ich das mal 3 Wochen beobachten. Das geht rund um die Uhr. Als normaler Inschriftler hat mal also kaum noch eine Chance überhaupt eine Glyphe zu verkaufen und wenn mit viel Glück doch, dann zu unmöglichen Preisen. Die anderen Leute mag das freuen das die Glyphen so billig sind, aber der Beruf ist damit zum scheitern verurteilt.
> 
> ...



Kann dies nur bestätigen! Früher hatte ich auch immer ein schönes Einkommen, wenn auch nicht ganz 1000G am Tag - was allerdings bei uns am Server und unserer Fraktion liegt :-/ Und nun? Da ist einer, der -fast- 24 Stunden online ist (hab ihn auch mit allen Chars auf Friendsliste genommen) und immer sofort unterbietet. 
Bsp: 
ich stelle Glyphe X für 45G rein, die vom Spieler Y liegen bei 46G. Innerhalb von wenigen Sek. (!) sind alle seine Glyphen verschwunden und wenn ich zwei Min. später reinschaue liegen seine Glyphen bei 44G. Nicht nur, dass er seine Auktionen alle innerhalb von wenigen Sek. löschen kann, er unterbietet immer SOFORT. 

Eine kleine Preisschlacht hab ich mir mal geliefert, um zu sehen, wie weit er geht... Innerhalb von 6 Stunden fiel der Preis von einer Glyphe von 55G auf 3G. War dem total egal... Hauptsache immer günstiger sein.

Entweder ist Spieler Y ein kranker Spieler oder wirklich ein Goldfarmer. Ich jedenfalls hab das Geschäft damit aufgegeben. Dagegen hat man wirklich keine Chance.


----------



## Jackie251 (3. August 2010)

Merkura schrieb:


> Eine kleine Preisschlacht hab ich mir mal geliefert, um zu sehen, wie weit er geht... Innerhalb von 6 Stunden fiel der Preis von einer Glyphe von 55G auf 3G. War dem total egal... Hauptsache immer günstiger sein.



hm,
1.) warum ist er "unfair" wenn er unterbieten, während du nur geschäftstätig bist wenn du unterbietest?
2.) wieso konnte der Preis derartig verfallen? ist der preis nach dem verfall nun "niedrieg" und war vorher "angemessen" oder ist er nach dem verfall "angemessen" und die 55g waren einfach der traumpreis? Denn keine von euch draufgezahlt, selsbt bei 3g/glyphe macht man noch keinen verlust (jaja ich weis das gleich wieder einer kommt bei dem die blumen teuer sind. allgemein macht man mit 3g/glyphe noch einen kleinen gewinn)


ich finde es amüsant wie sich die leute immer das beste rauspicken wollen. 
- solange die preise für glyphen astronomisch sind, macht der glypher sie nicht billiger, man handelt als kapitalist, wert ist die glyphe das, was der käufer bereit ist zu bezahlen, und wenn man dann 2000% gewinn macht, ist das eben so.
- sobald Konkurrenz auf dem plan trifft und jeder das geschäft machen will, und daher die preise immer weiter fallen, argumentieren die ehermaligen hochpreisverkäufer plötzlich wie sozialisten " *heul* es macht so ein aufwand die glyphen herzustellen zu posten und alles zu organisieren, und das dann für 2g gewinn pro glyphe? das ist doch lächerlich"

letztenendes sind die(wir^^) glypher selber schuld. 
Die gier war zu groß. 
Es ist das gleiche wie mit Verzauberkunst in Classic und mit Juwelenschleifen in BC:
Am anfang scheuen die leute das risiko, die wenigen die den beruf wirklich mit Herzblut durchziehen, können plötzlich etwas anbieten das die in seiner art einzigartig zur verbesserung des chars beiträgt. Die Gier lässt die Preise auf einem hohem niveau, solange bis die ehemaligen Käufer einfach mit auf den zug springen und mit zu den Gewinnern zählen wollen. Das Kartenhaus stürzt ein..

als die bücher noch 2k gold das stück kosteten war es abschreckend.
heute kommst man je nach server kurzfristig für 2k gols an alle bücher die man braucht.
dazu noch 5-8k Gold und man hat genug kräuter um von jeder der gängisten 200-250 glyphen 10 stück herzustellen. 
Risiko? sehr gering, für 10k Gold hat man nun 2500 Glyphen, jede glyphe für gerade mal 4g verkauft und man hat zumindest keine miesen gemacht (im gegensatz dazu mit einem craft epic zu handeln das recht schnell weg muss, weil der saronitpreis fällt)

dazu gibt
- haufenweise guides die alle addons super erklären
- ein sommerloch, in dem sie leute zeit haben, oder sich umorientieren weil ihre raids zusammengebrochen sind


ich jedenfalls bin für jedes stück gold mit inschriftenkunde dankbar und würde eher sagen, schön das es so lange gut lief. und 1k gold pro tag habe ich sicher nie gemacht :-)

und hätten die glypher von sich aus vor ein paar monaten die preise in richtung 20g/glyphen orientiert, dann würden heute weniger leute mitverdienen wollen


----------



## tear_jerker (3. August 2010)

Versucht doch mal auf unkonventionelle weise gold mit dem beruf Inschriftenkunde zu machen. Auf meinem Lieblings Goldblog [url="http://www.wowconfidential.com/"]http://www.wowconfidential.com/ [/url] hat der Verfasser ebenfalls Inschriftenkunde als Haupteinnahmequelle. Macht super videos wie man welche Addons für profit nutzt und vor allem was (sprich resale methoden, glyphenbuissness etc). Mit einer der neueren Einträge ist über profitversuche mit einem Inschriftenrezept das in den grizzlyhügeln droppt. das craftbare item an sich ist crap da für stufe 70 und blau, aber es hat einen benutzen effekt der den anwender in einen Wolf verwandelt (vier farbvarianten). mit der Richtigen Werbung dafür hat er bei 30g herstellungskosten die teile wieder für 99g verkauft und in den kommentaren wird sogar von noch mehr gesprochen. schauts euch ruhig mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackie251 (4. August 2010)

30g kosten
also man braucht 
10 papier
5 meerestinte
3 äonenschatten



10 papier => 5 g
5 meerestinten, je nach kräuterpreise und ob man nun die Schneegestöber tinten als zugewinn einstuft, aber 1,6 je Meerestinte entstehen an kosten, das ist bereits recht günstig, wird eher richtung 2,5g gehen.

sind als 30 - 5 - 5* 1,6g = 17g 
dafür gibt es bei seiner kalkulation 3 Äonenschatten.
5,7g / Äonenschatten finde ich einen interessanten einkaufspreis..


----------



## tear_jerker (4. August 2010)

ich seh da jetzt dein problem nicht ganz. gut, ich hab mal mein auctioneer nach unseren durchschnittspreisen befragt und äonenschatten geht für ca 10g weg dafür die meerestinte für 1g 20s. aber die preise sind von server zu server unterschiedlich. selbst wenn die herstellungskosten 60g betragen und du es für 100g verkaufst sind 40g doch immernoch ordentlich.


----------



## Jackie251 (4. August 2010)

bei dein beiden servern die ich kenne, sind es 17,5g bzw 22g pro äonenschatten..
natürlich unterscheiden sich preise aber 5,7g ist im serververgleich extrem niedrig.

es ist aber die typisch reißerische darstellung dieser seite, wowconfidential
die artikel dort sind sehrwohl geeignet gewinne zu machen, aber der umfang der gewinne wird meist über die maßen ausgeschmückt

hier ist auch ein gutes beispiel
http://www.wowconfidential.com/making-gold/inscription-6000-gold-profit-in-one-day-selling-darkmoon-cards/

oh schön 6k gold am tag, guckt man sich das dann durch erkennt man 
- er hat ein einmal getestet, kann glück sein
- er hat externe Karte dazubezogen, um ganze sets zu machen, seine eigentlichen karten sind nur gute 5k gold wert
- er hat extrem glück gehabt 8 von 14 karten waren vom "adligem" set, nach eigener herleitung hätten es nur 142g je karte mal 14 karten rund 2k Gold gewinn sein sollen, und selbst da ist dann die AH gebühr noch nicht abgezogen

unterm strich  rund 1900g gewinn wären zu erwarten (seine einkaufspreise und verkaufsglück vorausgesetzt) und die überschrift verspricht das 3 fache..


es ist einfach typisch für die seite


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. August 2010)

Ich hab die Glyphen Preise auch von 30-40g bis zu 3-5g gesenkt und hab dadurch viel Gewinn gemacht weil die Kräuter auf unserem Server billig sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. August 2010)

also mein server mit den 10g pro schatten ist dun morough. ich halte es durchaus realistisch die schatten auch für ca. 6g zu bekommen . das mit den darkmooncards ist natürlich deutlich übertrieben. aber er listet am ende auf wie sein genauer profit aussieht. das er das natürlich nicht täglich macht bzw nur dieses einmale hatte natürlich deutlicher hervorgehoben werden können. aber generell hab ich an der seite nix auszusetzen. gut ist z.b. auch seine rezeptflipping liste. was darauf allerdings gefehlt hat war der grubenratteneintopf. der ging für 220g bei mir weg . gut der ist allerdings auch einmalig und die meisten sind zu blöd die questd afür zu finden.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (5. August 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ich hab die Glyphen Preise auch von 30-40g bis zu 3-5g gesenkt und hab dadurch viel Gewinn gemacht weil die Kräuter auf unserem Server billig sind.



Ist mir fraglich wie das "viel Gewinn" abwerfen kann. Ich hab meine Glyphen nicht so weit gesenkt und mache täglich (auch trotz schwieriger werdender Marktlage) ca. 600-2000 G am Tag also ein Mittel von 1300G am Tag. (Für 20-30 Minuten Arbeit. Neu herstellen inclusive = 40 Minuten am WE)

Wie du das mit 3-5 G hinkriegen willst ist mir fraglich. Vorrausgesetzt du verkaufst nicht 250 Glyphen am Tag (Was bei 5 G je Glyphe nur 1250 G sind). Was ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen kann, weil dadurch erstens allein deine Nachfrage nach Kräutern irrsinnig hoch ist (was den Preis wieder nach oben treibt). Gehen wir aber spasseshalber davon aus du verkaufst tatsächlich so viel. Dann brauchst du 250 Meerestinten um die verkauften Glyphen wieder aufzufüllen. Davon ausgehend, dass du im Schnitt 5-6 aus einem Stack Kräuter kriegst (10-12 Pigmente) brauchst 41-50 Stacks. Gehen wir weiter davon aus dass du rund 100 G für Pergament ausgibst (auch großzügig gerechnet). Also sind wir bei einem Gewinn von 1150 G. Davon wollen jetzt aber noch die Kräuter gezahlt werden. Im Durchschnitt brauchst du also 41 Stacks Kräuter. Ich nehm einfach mal wieder großzügig die 41. 1150 G / 41 Stacks = 28,05 G. Alles was drunter ist, ist dein Gewinn. Bsp. Du kaufst Stacks zu 10-15 G. Ich denke das ist human (auch wenn ich selbst schon Tigerlilie Stacks für weniger als 10G gekauft hab). Dann hast du 410 - 615 G für Kräuter ausgegeben. Dann würdest du einen Gewinn von 740-535 G erzielen. Allerdings ist der Zeitaufwand um 250 Glyphen zu verkaufen und wieder herzustellen groß oder riesig. Bei 2 Std. Arbeit wären das magere 370-267,5 G. Vielleicht schaffst du es ja schneller. Aber so viel kriegt man x-beliebig auch mit 30-60 Minuten farmen hin.

Ich hab die Glyphen wie gesagt nicht gesenkt und verkaufe täglich im Schnitt 30-50 Glyphen (allerdings mit einem Durchschnittwert von 30-50G, Maximal 186 G). Gehen wir jetzt auch einmal großzügig an die Sache an. 40 Glyphen am Tag a 40 G = 1600 G. Um die zu refinanzieren muss ich also 40 Glyphen neu herstellen. 20 G Pergament und 40 Meerestinte = 8 Stacks Kräuter (80 Pigmente). 1580 G (1600 G abzüglich Pergament) / 8 Stacks. Ich kann mir also Stacks im Wert von 197,5 G kaufen und würde kein Verlust machen. Aber da dem ja nicht so ist rechnen wir mit 20 G. 8 Stacks Kräuter x 20 G = 160 G. Also gebe ich 180 G aus und nehme 1600 G ein. Ein Gewinn von 1420 G. Und das mit deutlich weniger Aufwand neue Glyphen zu machen.

Wie es sich also lohnen kann die Glyphen für 5G anzubieten, weiß ich nicht. Es sei denn man gibt sich damit zufrieden. Und ich mache obwohl wie auch solche Leute auf unserm Server haben so viel Gewinn. Das liegt nicht an mangelnder Konkurrenz. Zudem ist es angenehmer wenig Glyphen für mehr zu verkaufen als viele für weniger, zeitlich gesehen. Aber sollte ich etaws übersehen haben lasse ich mich gerne belehren. Vielleicht seh ich es ja einfach nicht. Den Masterplan.

Ich könnte wie jackie 251 es erwähnt auch nicht so gierig sein, aber wie so oft bestimmt der Markt den Preis. Und wenn ich sehe, dass ich für ein Fläschchen der endlosen Wut 30G zahlen soll und Mittwochs keins kaufen kann, weil alle weg sind, find ich den Preis nicht zu hoch. Immerhin verkauft man an dem Tag als Alchi sicher gut und gern 100 Fläschchen. Sind mal eben 3000G. Wenns nicht noch mehr ist.

Es fließt zur Zeit eh unheimlich viel Geld in der Gegend rum, und wenn die Leute bereit sind, so viel zu bezahlen bin ich gern bereit das Geld anzunehmen. Mit Cata kriegen die ganzen Berufe eh einen neuen Schwung.Aber mit Cataclysm müssen wir uns eh ne neue Zunft suchen, wenn die wirklich planen Glyphen nicht mehr überschreibbar zu machen.


----------



## Amraam (5. August 2010)

einer meiner chars hat inschriften+Vz, und macht mit seinen vz-schriftrollen ... schönes geld.

klar, teoretisch würd anderweitig sogar mehr gehen, aber...

&#8364;: äonenschatten :S

mal bischen in 1k winter die schatten-eles geklatscht und schon hat man parr...


----------



## Jackie251 (5. August 2010)

nette rechnung pupsi :-)
aber eben eine extrem lokale situation. Glyphenhandel ist extrem abhängig vom server.
allein wann die kongurenz online ist und man man selber ist extrem entscheidend

bei mir habe ich mal den test gemacht, wieviele glyphen man überhaupt loswird. 
fallback auf 6g/glyphe
mindestpreis 2,88g meine herstellungskosten. über eine woche hinweg. 
am ende der woche waren es 378 glyphen die ich neu herstellen musste macht 54 glyphen am tag.

danach habe ich mal 5 tage laufen lassen 
mindestpreis 28g bei fallback 60g verkauft exakt 2 glyphen (für summe 65g)
oder anders gesagt man wird nichts los ;-)

standard läuft dann bei mir irgenwas bei 12g mindestpreis bei knapp 30 fallback,
aber auch damit werde ich bei allen existierenden glyphen im angebot pro woche ca 50 stück los

und nein mein server ist nicht tot, im gegenteil alliazseite und unter den 5 bevölkersten servern :-)
es ist eben 24/7 er kongurenz online sich gegenseitig bis 1,8g unterbieten.


man kann nur erfahrungen austauschen ^^

wenn ich deine absätze lese pupsi, da würde ich auch die mindespreise nicht reduzieren, nicht aus goldgier sonder einfach für weniger aufwand. 
ich hätt keine böcke nicht pro tag 100 glyphen zu bauen :-)


----------



## Jackie251 (5. August 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> €: äonenschatten :S
> 
> mal bischen in 1k winter die schatten-eles geklatscht und schon hat man parr...




eine sehr überraschende äußerung.
die tatsache das ich leicht ein paar äonenschatten bekommen könnte, reduziert die kosten für eine neumondkarte überhauptnicht.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (5. August 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> nette rechnung pupsi :-)
> aber eben eine extrem lokale situation. Glyphenhandel ist extrem abhängig vom server.
> allein wann die kongurenz online ist und man man selber ist extrem entscheidend
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich wenn ich tagsüber reinstelle zwischen 13:30 und 18:30 weniger Gewinn mache als sonst. Am ertragreichsten sind Dienstage und jeweils mittwochs. Wenn ich vor 13:30 einstelle (optimal 7:00 - 9:00) mach ich gutes Geld und nach 18:30 (optimal so 21:00 - 23:00) genau so.

Natürlich gibts es mal Tage an denen jemand 15 Min nach mir neu einstellt, aber da macht es dann einfach die Fülle an Glyphen die ich anbiete um doch noch auf einen einigermaßen grünen Zweig zu kommen. Als es einmal garnicht laufen wollte waren dass immerhin noch ca. 300G. 

Ich stelle auch nur einmal in der Woche neue Glyphen her, da ich unter der Woche zwar Kräuter kaufe, ich aber keine Lust auf täglich neues Erstellen habe. Den Ertrag könnte ich also noch steigern. Also sammel ich unter der Woche und am WE werden dann 100 Glyphen + neu her und eingestellt. Wenn ich viel Zeit hab mach ichs auch unter der Woche. 

Man merkt aber auch wenn das AH voll mit Glyphen ist. Wenn mich ein Scan aller Glyphen anstatt 1 Minute 3 Minuten kostet, weiß ich dass das Verkaufen wieder schwieriger wird.

Aber wie du schon sagst sind das alles lokale oder subjektive Ansichten. Kann auf einem andern Server schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Das war auch mein Gesichtspunkt. Wenn ich eine Glyphe für unter 8 G nicht verkaufen kann, na dann verkaufe ich sie halt nicht. Zwingt mich keiner zu und für so wenig möcht ich es einfach garnicht herstellen. Generell ist es auch so, dass ich Glyphen die einen geringeren Wert als 10G haben, garnicht erst herstelle. Kann man sich ja alles anzeigen lassen. Sollten die dann trotzdem im Preis fallen biet ich die dreist für 186G an (mein Maximum). Die paar Auktionen die man dann zusätzlichen einstellen muss, machen bei 600 den Kuchen nicht rund. Zudem steigert es den Wert der Glyphe.

So krasses unterbieten findet bei uns nicht statt. Die Glyphen die jeder kann sind halt günstig (werden von mir aber zum Großteil auch nicht mehr hergestellt). Ansonsten sind alle mit Verstand bei der Sache, sodass die Preise nur langsam fallen. 1 Kupfer unterbieten und nicht gleich 20 G. Kommt auch vor aber hält sich in Grenzen. Ist halt ein gesunder Wettbewerb bei uns. Die 4 anderen Inschriftler die eine ähnliche Fülle an Glyphen haben und die auch veräußern habe ich auf der F-List. Sobal einer online ist wird bei mir nichts mehr eingestellt.


----------



## Merkura (7. August 2010)

Unser Glyphenverkäufer hat sich wohl entschlossen, die Konkurrenz komplett zu vernichten. 
Er stellt alle Glyphen 4-5x ins AH für 3Gold (manchmal nur 2,50Gold) - somit ist ihm gewiss, dass ihn keiner mehr unterbietet. Ich tu es jedenfalls nicht, denn solche Traumpreise, wie 10-15G pro Stack Blumen, haben wir nicht (AH-preis: 18-20G) 
Nun sitz ich, und viele andere auch, auf den hunderten von Glyphen fest und können sie nicht mehr verkaufen. 
Ach ja: JAA, er hat alle (!) Glyphen für ~3G drinne, ich kann mir keine rauspicken und dann nur diese verkaufen. 
Aufkaufen und neu reinstellen lohnt auch nicht...hab ich versucht: seine Glyphen für 3 Gold aufgekauft und etwas teuerer reingestellt: Ende vom Lied war, dass er fünf Min. später wieder 5x neue Glyphen für 3G drin hatte. 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich nun die ganzen Glyphen verkauft bekomme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	Ich mag den Beruf sehr und möchte gerne weiterhin mit ihm mein Gold verdienen, auch wenn ich nicht von den Traumgehältern rechnen kann, die die Vorposter erzielen.


----------



## Jackie251 (10. August 2010)

es gibt viele möglichkeiten.

- man kann den anderen mal freundlich ansprechen, darauf hinweisen das man bei 3 gold pro glyphe eher verluste macht
- warten, vieleicht will er auf den markt drängen. die taktik "nehmt den anderen die lust auf das geschäft indem ihr alles billig postet, nach 2 wochen seit ihr allein auf dem markt => fette gewinne". Einfach mal den markt 1-4 wochen beobachten. Dein gegenüber will vieleicht auch nur das lager leer machen, oder kongurenz wegdrücken.
- in verbindung mit dem letztem punkt, stell einfach je 1-2 glyphen rein für 30-60g fallback, je nach server. wenn du nichts verkaufst, sind das 5g am tag post kosten, wenn du eine glyphe verkaufst ist es mehr gewinn als dein gegner mit 50 glyphen macht


ansonten, um sie nur los zu werden, machs wie er, zum herstellpreis rein mit dem zeug, dann macht man zumindest kein verlust. reste ab zum händler. es werden schlicht nahezu unverkäufliche typen dabei sein.

auf jedenfall sollte man als Crafter ausdauer und gedult haben. nur weil sich etwas für 2 wochen nicht verkauft, oder der preis verfallen ist, sollte man nicht in panik verfallen. klar im laufe der zeit macht man auch mal miese weil sich preise nicht erholen und man dann auf zeug sitzt das weniger wert ist. aber für wow sind preis-talfahren absolut typisch. und kaum ist der preis unter eine schwelle, stürzt er ab, weil viele nur noch abstoßen wollen.
kennt man den markt gut genug, kann man daran sogar verdienen. 

als Crafter muss man denken nicht zum herdentier werden ;-)


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (10. August 2010)

Was ich noch ab und zu mache ist. Das ich einfach mal ein paar Tage vom Markt fern bleibe, damit sich der Markt ein bisschen entspannen kann. Je nachdem wie aktiv man ist kann der Preis so ganz schnell wieder stark nach oben gehen.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. August 2010)

Wieso Goldfarmer?
Dann wäre ich auch ein Goldfarmer...

Habe vorgestern Inschriftenkunde hochgeskillt. Nach ca 5 Stunden mahlen und bauen hatte ich alle Taschen voll mit Glyphen und ähnlichem. 
Nur wohin damit? Wollte meine Taschen wieder leer bekommen. Also ab ans AH und alles rein zu einem Preis zu dem es definitiv weggeht. 
Das höchste war 6G pro Glyphe natürlich alles mit meinem Bankchar dann eingestellt...

Warum? Ganz einfach...ich wollte den scheiss loswerden und was manche an Preisen pro Glyphe verlangen ist Wucher hoch 10...

Mal im ernst. Inschriftenkundler is schice zu skillen...aber zum Teil 50 Gold für eine Glyphe NIE und NIMMER!!!

Kommt mal wieder runter von eurer Polly-Pocket-Insel...


----------



## Jackie251 (10. August 2010)

in 5 Stunden? 
hm, entweder privater server, oder ich würde mal nicht so laut sein. da du 
- uns entweder die tasche vollhaust und nicht mit der glyphenforschung fertig sein kannst
- oder cheatest

Skillglyphen massig ins AH schmeißen für einen beruf den man geskillt hatte weil man ihn WOLLTE, der main char zahlt die rechnung und gut ist. 
sollte man auch keinen fall mit "ich habe alles erforscht, alle bücher besorgt, halte mit 3 lagerchars um die logistik hinzubekommen und habe den beruf um gold zu verdienen" verwechseln.

50g für eine glyphe ist schon nicht wenig gegenwert, andererseits aber in WOTLK auch kein vermögen mehr.
schau die marge und absatz bei zB juwelen an. da kann der IK nicht mithalten

wirklich amüsant finde ich aber deinen spruch, IK wäre wenig erfreulich zu skillen.
also ich habe 3 IK (nicht alle 450^^) auf 2 servern gespielt, ich finde der beruf ist der 2. leichteste zum skillen, alchimie ist leichter (aber auch nur weils billiger ist) 
scheinbar hat du entweder keine erfahrung im berufeskillen, oder du kannst das glypher crafter fenster tinten/papiere besorgen usw, schon nach 5h nicht mehr sehen.
und das nach den weniger als 500 glyphen die man beim skillen macht.

IK skillen ist easy, IK als händler mit kompletter pallete im angebot betreiben hat einen weit weit höheren nervfaktor.

ich würde dich gerne mal 3 monate als glyphenhänder arbeiten lassen und dann die meinung einholen ob 6g/glyphe aufwand und logistik in deinen augen dann noch gerecht werden


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (11. August 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Wieso Goldfarmer?
> Dann wäre ich auch ein Goldfarmer...
> 
> Habe vorgestern Inschriftenkunde hochgeskillt. Nach ca 5 Stunden mahlen und bauen hatte ich alle Taschen voll mit Glyphen und ähnlichem.
> ...




Naja ich hab mal nen Ausdruck von heute Nacht angehängt. Der ist fast doppelt so lang und da tauchen noch ein paar mal 50-70 Gold auf. Ist also durchaus erzielbar. Schade dass da keine 186 G Glyphen bei sind, da werd ich auch nicht zu selten welche von los.

Allein was auf der einen Seite steht sind schon ca. 800 G. Dafür, dass ich gestern Abend ne halbe Stunde ingame gewesen bin? Wenn du das als Polly Pocket Insel bezeichnen musst, dann tu es bitte, dann leb ich halt da.

Und Inschriftenkundler ist super einfach zu skillen. Und ich habs mit KK geskillt und nicht ausm AH. Weil das Geld (damals) nicht da gewesen ist. Wenn du 3.000 G auf der hohen Kante hast, biste noch viel schneller IK. Und wenn man sich nicht dumm anstellt hat man die Kohle an 3 geselligen Tagen wieder rein gespielt. Wenn man immer wieder neu einstellt mit Sicherheit auch schneller. 

Ich kann jackie nur zustimmen. Für 6g/Glyphe würd ich das nicht machen wollen, da es doch schon ein enormer logistischer Aufwand ist (erst recht wenn man das ganze über einen Twink laufen lässt). Wenn ich das auf die Glyphen die sich im Anhang befinden rechnen würde, hätte ich nichtmal nen Viertel davon. Mager irgendwie.

Und das du es günstig anbietest wenn du es loswerden willst, ist doch verständlich. Das hab ich ein paar Posts weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass das eine gängige Methode ist. Generell muss ich aber sagen, dass ich noch keinen Beruf so intensiv betrieben habe wie den Inschriftenkundler.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (11. August 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> in 5 Stunden? ....



Jap in 5 Stunden jedoch nicht von Null an. Habe mich strikt an den Skillguide von "wowberufeguide.de" gehalten. Die Kräuter habe ich zuvor über Wochen mit meinem Farmchar gesammelt und dann gesammelt an meinen Inschriftler geschickt. Da waren die Taschen dann voll mit Kräutern. Das dauert eben ne Weile bis die Ganzen Blumen gemahlen sind. Habe knapp fünf Stunden gebraucht. Habe mit Skill 175 angefangen. Bis Max. Skill habe ich dann knapp 5 Stunden gebraucht. Da ich ein paar low Kräuter zuviel hatte sind es eben nen paar mehr "Low-Glyphen" geworden.

Ein Schmankerl waren die Karten für die letzten Punkte. Wegen denen habe ich den Beruf nur gewählt. Grandeur geht bei uns auf dem Realm Krag´jin immernoch für 2,5 - 3,5 k Gold weg.

Und Inschriftenkund lässt sich echt mies skillen, da man im Verhältnis zu anderen Berufen extrem viele Mats (Kräuter braucht)

Alleine der 430 - 450 steht in keinem Verhältnis.



> Für den Skillbereich 430-450 gibt es leider nur ein recht teueres Rezept. Falls ihr es dennoch beutzen wollt, braucht ihr noch folgendes:
> 20 x Widerstandsfähiges Pergament
> 60 x Meerestinte
> 60 x Äonenleben
> 120 x Schneegestöbertinte (240 Eisblaue Pigmente = ~5000 Kräuter aus Nordend)


aus wowberufeguide.de ...

Wenn es bessere Guides gibt plz. meld ^^

Mein Ingi steht bei 350...

Farme mir gerade die Saronit zusammen


----------



## Jackie251 (11. August 2010)

das mit den 5h hast du falsch um verstanden. ich finds recht lange, für die paar glyphen die man da baut
wenn du alles anbietest und im 6g bereich handelst wirst du täglich 50-200 glyphen nachbauen müssen, je nach server/kongurenz
also die paar glyphen die man für skillen macht sind peanuts. klar mit erfahrung ist man dann einfach effektiver weil besser organisiert. aber wenn alle kräuter vorhanden sind, sind 5h echt viel
also ich würd mir ja nen strick nehmen als glyphenhändler wenn ich pro stunde nur 80 glyphen herstellen würde ;-)


beim gredeur machst du damit noch gold?
ok bei uns sind die Äonenleben mit 22g/stück im servergleich reichlich teuer.

aber vor allem sind die anderen karten auch kaum was wert.
das bedeutet man muss leicht 200 karten bauen damit man "pech" gehabt (also wenige adligen karten) weitgehend ausschließt. und dann ja auch die ganzen "müll" karten loswerdne um gewinn zu machen.


----------



## Kite-X (31. August 2010)

Wir haben uns Inschriftler die AH vertreten sind zusammen geschlossen und und alle mal im TS getroffen (waren 5).
Wir haben uns gesagt das der Marktpreis nicht unter 50g pro Glyphe Sinken darf. Und daran halten wir uns auch.
Klar sind ab und zu nen Paar Glyphen für 12 - 15g drin aber die werden schnell weggekauft.
Was ist besser als Kunkurenz zu haben. Richtig mit der Kunkurenz zusammen zu arbeiten.
Wir machen unsere 8 -9 k pro Tag. JEDER


----------



## boeggla (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Habe bis jetzt keinen Inschriftler auf den Beta-server kopiert, aber ihr wißt das sicher schon: 
Was passiert mit den ganzen Glyphen, die man auf der Bank hat? Bleiben die da und ändern ihre Wirkung?

Gruß


----------



## Muffin88 (15. Oktober 2010)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Wir haben uns Inschriftler die AH vertreten sind zusammen geschlossen und und alle mal im TS getroffen (waren 5).
> Wir haben uns gesagt das der Marktpreis nicht unter 50g pro Glyphe Sinken darf. Und daran halten wir uns auch.
> Klar sind ab und zu nen Paar Glyphen für 12 - 15g drin aber die werden schnell weggekauft.
> Was ist besser als Kunkurenz zu haben. Richtig mit der Kunkurenz zusammen zu arbeiten.
> Wir machen unsere 8 -9 k pro Tag. JEDER



Sowas nennt sich Kartellbildung und ist zum glück nicht lange was wert da 50g pro glyphe sogut wie gar nichts sind und es immernoch Inschriftler gibt die einem das zeug gegen Mats herstellen, das jeder von euch 8-9k pro tag macht bezweifle ich.

Ihr kriegt ne glyphe für max 100g los je nach server, das wären 900 (!) glyphen am tag pro person*5

Nach einer woche hätte so jeder seine glyphen. Ganz zu schweigen davon das es viele gibt die selbst inschriftler ham und welche in der Gilde ham, bei uns aufm server werden die Wucher-Inschrifter schon boykottiert durch mats-inschriftler.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Oktober 2010)

100 mal 900 ....ohne worte 
vor dem patch konnte man gut und gerne locker so viele glyphen los treten (90!) und das war nicht mal ein kunststück.
Auch war ein ständige nachfrage da, man hat immer wieder gesehen das gleiche personen eine glyphe rin regelmäßigen abständen gekauft hat. allein schon um für den raid optimal ausgerüstet zu sein hatte man mehrere glyphen sets mit.


----------



## Vatenkeist (9. November 2010)

ich spiele auch auf onyxia horde und stelle wenns geht jede glyphe für 3-5 g rein. hatte vom skillen - was wirklich saueinfach war dank kk und günstigen ah preisen - soviele glyphen auf lager ich will die nicht bis zum sankt nimmerleinstag behalten.
selbst wenn ich sehe da sind nur 5 glyphen a 35g drin pack ich meine für 5 rein weil ichs sicher verkaufe - und bei blumenpreisen von 8g ist das noch gewinn.
das einzige was kostet sind die glyphenbücher - in 20 tagen ca habe ich alle rezepte durch forschung - auch ab cata werd ich das so weitermachen - nachlvln nachskillen und günstig rein =)
mein geld verdien ich eh mit dem main  - vz - inscriften hab ich nur nachgetwinkt wgn den damaligen teuren vz rollen - derzeit kostet eine rolle 4g+  - .


----------

